

I have failed twice. Business tips in hindsight. - MichaelTroy
http://engineactive.com/abstract/2009/10/i-have-failed-twice-10-business-tips-in-hindsight/

======
percept
I think the post may appear general and commonsensical at first glance, but
IMO it has excellent advice for someone starting their own business.

------
rodyancy
I don't necessarily disagree with the author, but I would be more inclined to
take his advice if I knew he had succeeded at least once.

------
rmason
Lots of times the overnight success doesn't really understand why he succeeded
and is tempted to toss out platitudes he's hears somewhere else.

Someone who has failed once has probably spent years analyzing why.and can
save people faced with same decisions from making a fatal mistake.

------
MichaelTroy
Thanks for the great comments. I particularly love perpetuity's comment ;)

@rmason. Thank you. These are exactly my thoughts. I hesitated writing this
post because I have not had that 'big success' yet.

------
perpetuity
Only failed twice? The author obviously isn't working hard enough.

